# how to clip a dwarf nigerian



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have boers and now one dwarf Nigerian that my daughter will show in 3 weeks at our county fair. How do I clip her. I read an old post about shaving their whole body. How close is this? I have a Premier 3000 clipper that slick shears my market goats. I use fine and extra cover blades on it. I also have a Wahl clipper from Walmart that has attachments that I use on the breeding does. (I am saving to get an Andis) I don't know how close a #10 blade is... Also, she is only 4 months old, so no udder yet...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe you use a 10 blade.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

A #10 blade leaves hair about 1/16th of an inch long. You don't want to go too short, but if you leave it too long it looks like they haven't been clipped in awhile. Even if the blades you have aren't exact they might work.
Yes, you shave the entire body, head, legs, body, etc. You just leave the "paintbrush" on the tail.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Thanks so much!


----------



## dwwilburn (Oct 11, 2013)

*What I have learned*

We have had Nigerians for two years, so I am not an expert, but we have sheared twice now. We watched You Tube videos. I looked for the one I liked the best, but I can't find it now. We use the 10 blade and go all over. we start at the rump and go towards the neck. You go against the hair. Watch a few videos and you will see. We use the 50 blade on udders. We put them in the milk stand and just do a little every day. I read or heard that time is forgiving of mistakes and the next time I show, I will shear/clip about two weeks before I show. That is my two cents!


----------

